# Грыжа L5-S1. Нужна ли замена диска?



## Антон $ (1 Фев 2022)

вес 140
рост 200
38 лет
третью неделю на больничном.
В одно прекрасное утро я встал с постели и понят что то не так сильно болела нога,ни каких других болей не было ни в спине ни в другой ноге.
Боль в ноге была со стороны бедра и уходила до стопы,онемение присутсвовало, пройти мог метров 50 , сидеть тоже не мог если только как то найти место и подложив что то под спину.
На след день боль стала невыносимой позвонил в больницу своему терапевту она назначила стадартный набор лекарств миорелаксанты противовоспалительные и обезболивающие так же витамины группы в сказала надо делать мрт. лечился неделю этим она продлила курс еще столько же уколов результата не было  нога перестала хотя бы болеть по ночам. уехал на скорой но положить в больницу отказались назначили уколы и пр.
Еле дошел до МРТ грыжа 9мм
отправили к нейрохирургу он предложил операцию с заменой диска (платно) и просто удаление грыжи.
Собственно вопрос какие плюсы и минусы и возможен ли рецидив и стоит ли делать операцию( на данный момент я не ходячий могу пройти метров 50 но обязательно отдых)

Архив с МРТ прилагаю https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BgBQ/tgNWvvryB


----------



## La murr (1 Фев 2022)

@Антон $, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2022)

Грыжа есть и слева.



> ....данный момент я не ходячий могу пройти метров 50 но обязательно отдых
> Читайте про нейрогенную перемежающую хромоту.


Вопроса делать или нет операцию уже нет?
А вопрос какую делать операцию... с заменой диска и просто удаление грыжи.

Мое мнение без.
Протез увеличивает процент неудач.


----------



## vbl15 (2 Фев 2022)

Антон $ написал(а):


> Собственно вопрос какие плюсы и минусы и возможен ли рецидив и стоит ли делать операцию( на данный момент я не ходячий могу пройти метров 50 но обязательно отдых)


Если не помогает консервативная терапия, то операцию делать стоит.
Рецидив возможен, частота 5-10%.
Показаний к протезу не вижу.


----------

